# How to get rid of picking noise?



## GalacticDeath (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been having trouble getting rid of excessive picking noise in my recordings. I like everything about my guitar sound, except that the picking noise is too overwhelming in my opinion. The noise varies from clicking sound to a swishing sound, depending on my tone and style of playing.

I've tried EQing out the higher frequencies and I've even tried a de-esser, but nothing seems to get rid of noise. The only option I've found is to get a transient controller, which would help me shape the attack of the guitar. 

Does anyone have any advice on how to get rid of excessive picking noise?


----------



## xeonblade (Mar 6, 2013)

Start from the source: Try another pick. Nylon one should help.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Mar 6, 2013)

The obvious thing is, change your style of picking. Sometimes, if the pick sound is a tinny *plink* sound you can isolate it with a small EQ cut anywhere from 900-1200 Hz, but the biggest thing is changing the way you actually pick.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 6, 2013)

xeonblade said:


> Start from the source: Try another pick. Nylon one should help.



yeah, thinner too. If it's solos where you're having the issue, neck pickup should help too.


----------



## coldandhomeless (Mar 6, 2013)

boss ns2 with x-pattern 4 cable method helps tame hiend picking spikes... or use ur thumb lol.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Mar 6, 2013)

xeonblade said:


> Start from the source: Try another pick. Nylon one should help.


Ok thanks, I'll definitely try experimenting with picks. I currently use Tortex .88's, will the Nylon make that much of a difference?



Speculum Speculorum said:


> The obvious thing is, change your style of picking. Sometimes, if the pick sound is a tinny *plink* sound you can isolate it with a small EQ cut anywhere from 900-1200 Hz, but the biggest thing is changing the way you actually pick.


I hold my pick similar to Paul Gilbert, 45 degree angle with the string, and my fingers rest close to the tip. I'm aware this technique causes more pick noise, but it's too hard to change technique, I'm looking for another solution. Thanks though.



VBCheeseGrater said:


> yeah, thinner too. If it's solos where you're having the issue, neck pickup should help too.


Thanks for the advice man, will try



coldandhomeless said:


> boss ns2 with x-pattern 4 cable method helps tame hiend picking spikes... or use ur thumb lol.



u wot m8


----------



## redstone (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry but you won't hide your technique with EQs and dynamics controllers. So after trying them all, the best might be O° angle, loose grip. Here's the comparison, 45°, -45°, 0° tight grip, 0° loose, and forefinger instead of the pick. https://soundcloud.com/humanseeming/pick-noises-comp


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Mar 6, 2013)

Well dude. Part of Paul Gilbert's sound... is pick noise. He likes it. If you use his technique, you're going to get pick noise. That's how it works.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 6, 2013)

As xeonblade mentioned earlier, your best bet is probably to change picks. I've found that heavier picks usually produce less pick than thinner picks, and that some materials are better in this regard as well. You might try Ultex in the 1.14mm version and a similar nylon pick and see which works best for you. You'll also get less of the attach using you neck pickup.

Of course, it never hurts to work on altering your pick attack, angle, location, etc. to get different tones, either.


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 6, 2013)

I have actually been using picks that cause more string noise like v picks. Forcing me to keep those quiet has made it easier to reduce string noise on traditional picks.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Mar 6, 2013)

redstone said:


> Sorry but you won't hide your technique with EQs and dynamics controllers. So after trying them all, the best might be O° angle, loose grip. Here's the comparison, 45°, -45°, 0° tight grip, 0° loose, and forefinger instead of the pick. https://soundcloud.com/humanseeming/pick-noises-comp



That's really cool. My guitar definitely sounds like the first 2 examples. I'll definitely try holding my pick with a 0° loose grip. Forefinger doesn't sound too bad either, never even thought of doing that. Thanks man



Speculum Speculorum said:


> Well dude. Part of Paul Gilbert's sound... is pick noise. He likes it. If you use his technique, you're going to get pick noise. That's how it works.



True, I guess it's just a sum of the tone and picking technique that's causing an excess of pick noise that's driving me nuts.



tedtan said:


> As xeonblade mentioned earlier, your best bet is probably to change picks. I've found that heavier picks usually produce less pick than thinner picks, and that some materials are better in this regard as well. You might try Ultex in the 1.14mm version and a similar nylon pick and see which works best for you. You'll also get less of the attach using you neck pickup.
> 
> Of course, it never hurts to work on altering your pick attack, angle, location, etc. to get different tones, either.



Thanks a lot for the advice man. I'll definitely try those Ultex picks. I always thought thinner picks produced less pick noise than thicker pics. Huh, I guess you learn something new everyday. Just goes to show how little I've actually experimented with different pics. 



infernalservice said:


> I have actually been using picks that cause more string noise like v picks. Forcing me to keep those quiet has made it easier to reduce string noise on traditional picks.



Interesting, I might have to try those out as well. How do you personally reduce noise using v shaped picks? Do you just reduce the angle of the pick?


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah I try to gradually alter my picking angle. I hold mine in a way similar to Paul Gilbert too, but with less angle accross the strings.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Mar 6, 2013)

infernalservice said:


> Yeah I try to gradually alter my picking angle. I hold mine in a way similar to Paul Gilbert too, but with less angle accross the strings.



Ah, I see. Thanks bro, will try


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, kudos to the OP, for being so open to advice.

Most guys would've shot back by now..."Mutha f*cka!!! are you telling me i can't pick right?!?!?!"


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Mar 7, 2013)

It's not that there's a right or wrong way. It's just that certain styles of picking elicit specific sounds. Paul Gilbert's method is great for the lead playing, fast rhythm, shredder sound. He plays through cranked Marshall stacks. He's hardly shooting for a super slamming modern death/tech-metal sound.

I keep switching back and forth between which picks to use. I love Dunlop tortex jazz III's, but lately I've been experimenting with dunlop .60s. I do find I have to be careful with the .60 to avoid getting too much scrapey scrapey, but sometimes it's great for crushing out some nice thick power chords without bouncing strings out of tune.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Mar 8, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Wow, kudos to the OP, for being so open to advice.
> 
> Most guys would've shot back by now..."Mutha f*cka!!! are you telling me i can't pick right?!?!?!"



lol, thanks. It's a bit of a blow to the ego, but sometimes the truth hurts. Plus, I feel like I've explored every other avenue when it comes to using plugins and effects. So maybe the solution to my problem is literally in my own hands (technique and pick). 



Speculum Speculorum said:


> It's not that there's a right or wrong way. It's just that certain styles of picking elicit specific sounds. Paul Gilbert's method is great for the lead playing, fast rhythm, shredder sound. He plays through cranked Marshall stacks. He's hardly shooting for a super slamming modern death/tech-metal sound.
> 
> I keep switching back and forth between which picks to use. I love Dunlop tortex jazz III's, but lately I've been experimenting with dunlop .60s. I do find I have to be careful with the .60 to avoid getting too much scrapey scrapey, but sometimes it's great for crushing out some nice thick power chords without bouncing strings out of tune.



Yeah, I agree. Gilbert's sound is definitely different from the modern prog metal sound that I'm trying to go for. I've always had people recommend me the jazz III's so I guess it's about time I tried them, since it seems like I'm gonna be trying a lot of new picks in the next few days. Thanks


----------



## phugoid (Mar 8, 2013)

How can you get MORE pick noise? I challenge you to make your pick noise so intense that you barely hear the notes between pick attacks. Might have to dig in deeper, pick at a more oblique angle, EQ, etc.

Figure out how to make it worse so you can figure out how to make it better.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Mar 8, 2013)

phugoid said:


> How can you get MORE pick noise? I challenge you to make your pick noise so intense that you barely hear the notes between pick attacks. Might have to dig in deeper, pick at a more oblique angle, EQ, etc.
> 
> Figure out how to make it worse so you can figure out how to make it better.



Just use the ol' Big Stubby picks. You'll want to poke out your ears in no time flat!


----------



## GalacticDeath (Mar 8, 2013)

phugoid said:


> How can you get MORE pick noise? I challenge you to make your pick noise so intense that you barely hear the notes between pick attacks. Might have to dig in deeper, pick at a more oblique angle, EQ, etc.
> 
> Figure out how to make it worse so you can figure out how to make it better.



There's an idea. Never would have thought to do that, but it does make sense. Thanks for the advice


Speculum Speculorum said:


> Just use the ol' Big Stubby picks. You'll want to poke out your ears in no time flat!



lol true that


----------

